# best foreground plant



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

This subject comes up a lot, so after giving several plants a try I want to give a shout out to dwarf hair grass. I have been growing it for the last 6 months or so and it is the best combination of low maintenance and good looking. 

It fills in rapidly, has minimal needs, and it doesn't start growing on top of itself like glosso. Give it the occasional haircut and it will stay really short. Or do nothing and it still stays fairly short. 

Try it out if you have been frustrated with glosso or HC. That's all!


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up! I just replanted a large area of Glosso that had choked itself out in about 6 months. I may well give dwarf hair grass a try the next time!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Have you ever tried E. tennelus (pygmy chain sword)? I'm looking for a low maint., easy, green, short forground and have never tried it OR the dwarf hair grass.

Anyone tried both and have an opinion on which was lower maintenance?

-Dave


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds like a good bet! I plan on going over to the fish stores for some low foreground plants. If they have any I'll give it a go!:tea:


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

the E. Tenellus is a grweat plant and in high light it turns red grow well in high or low tech in low light is green. is more big that dwarf hairgrass. The dwarf hairgrass is good looking great plant but doesnt turn red in high light.


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

So funny that you mentioned this. After all the foreground plants I've killed, I've got a beautiful green lawn of Dwarf Hair Grass coming in.

It looked kind of dull brownish green at the store, like saltwater marsh grass, so I wasn't sure if I'd like it. With proper fertilization and CO2 it has developed a beautiful color and it's growing out of the pot and spreading into a nice lawn.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

If your lucky enough to get a good stand of Dwarf Hair Grass its great stuff for a foreground plant. Here's some pics showing how fast it can fill in.
http://mpiaquatics.com/setups/aquariums_new36gal.htm
http://mpiaquatics.com/aquariums/36show.htm


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

The pygmy chain sword is nice, and yes it does get a beautiful reddish hue to it in decent light. In a larger tank it would really look great. I've seen some in a 130 gallon display tank at Aqua Forest here in SF and it looks really good as a back ground plant in an iwagumi tank.


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm trying to grow dwarf hairgrass in one area of the tank and had some good growth until green water choked the light out of the tank. I still have some grass after clearing GW so hopefully it will come back and do well this time around...


----------

